# Streetwear fulfillment!



## thestreetwearkid (Oct 25, 2018)

Hey! very new here...first day! i am making some tees and need a printer who has tagless beefy tees and can do a front hit with inside neck size tag. please help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Beefy Tees the brand (by Hanes) already has an inside neck label printed on. Hard to replace.


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

Any tagless tee is going to either have a heat pressed label or printed label inside. You'll need to either get a tagged shirt and relabel or get a mill to sew blanks to your specs. Relabeling is way cheaper and easier, but you have to have certain things on the labels like sizing, country of origin, brand, and fabric makeup. 

A comparable tee to the beefy tee that has a tearaway label would be:

Alternative- Outsider Tee
Bayside- Garment Dyed Crew Tee
Gildan- Hammer Tee
Next Level- Inspired Dye Crew


----------

